#  Krankheiten >   Probleme nach Karpaltunnel und Ulnaris OP >

## romi

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich mit meinem Problem an dieses Forum wenden mit der Hoffnung auf Tips und Ratschläge. 
Zur Vorgeschichte: Bei mir wurde ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom beidseitig und ein Ulnar-Rinnnen Syndrom rechts konstatiert.  
Am 20. September, also vor mehr als 3 Monaten wurde ich an der rechten Hand wegen CTS operiert. Die Narbe sieht gut aus, der Schnitt liegt in einer Handlinie, ich sage immer der Chirurg habe mir die Lebenslinie etwas verlängert  :laughter01:  
Nach der Operation habe ich die Hand 2 Wochen so ruhig gestellt wie es eben ging (2 Kleinkinder), auch mit Hilfe einer Handmanschette. 3 Wochen nach der OP ergab es sich dass ich kurz aber schwer schleppen musste, was sich schmerzhaft revanchierte. 
Ich weiss nicht ob es ein Zufall ist, aber seitdem scheint mir als ob die Schmerzen niemals verklingen würden. Sobald ich heute die Hand etwas belaste (tragen, ziehen, bügeln usw.) überkommt mich ein stumpfer, stetiger Schmerz im Bereich Daumenballen bis Handkante und Handgelenk. Neuerdings passiert es sogar öfter dass ich in der Narbe einen Stich verspüre, kurz aber schmerzvoll. Allerdings tue ich dies als normale Narbenheilung ab. 
Aber, diese stumpfen Schmerzen nach kurzer Arbeit, das ist doch nicht normal, oder? 
Kann es sein dass ich nach der Waschmaschinenschleppaktion, 3 Wochen nach OP etwas vers..t habe? 
Oder bin ich zu pingelig?  
Die zweite Frage, etwas kürzer: Ulnarrinnen-OP war am 29 November, also vor ca. einem Monat. Ich war begeistert da ich absolut keine Schmerzen hatte, weder an der Narbe, noch in den Fingern. Die Taubheit war auch verschwunden. 
Aber jetzt, seit ca. einer Woche, schlafen mir der kleine und der halbe Ringfinger wieder ein  :angry_hair:  
Es ist fast wieder wie vor der OP. An der Narbenbildung sollte es meines Erachtens nicht liegen, die Narbe sieht toll aus, wirklich beschwerdefrei.  
Sylvester habe ich einen Termin beim Handchirurgen zur Nachkontrolle. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los dass er mir meine Beschwerden nicht glaubt. Die Handschmerzen, sagte er, sollten nach 2-3 Monaten weg sein. Sind sie aber bei weitem noch nicht. 
Am 2. Januar nehme ich meine Arbeit (Handwerk) wieder auf. Ich weiss jetzt schon dass nach dem ersten Tag meine Hand bis zum verzweifeln schmerzen wird. Aber ich will endlich arbeiten, ich war jetzt lange genug zu Hause! Nächstes Jahr sollte noch meine linke Hand operiert werden, ich weiss nicht ob ich's nochmal riskieren soll. Habe ich dann 2 schmerzende Hände?  :embarrassed_cut:   
Weiss jemand Rat? Ist das alles normal?  
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eventuelle Hilfe, 
Romain

----------


## Christiane

Solange die Schmerzen dumpf und belastungsabhängig sind, brauchst du dir keine  riesigen Sorgen zu machen. Es darf aber kein scharfer Schmerz werden, dann stimmt irgendetwas nicht.
Wie sieht denn die Hand momentan aus? Ist sie geschwollen, wenn ja, wann? Ist die Haut blau und glasig oder normal gefärbt? Wie beweglich ist das Handgelenk und die Finger? In Bezug auf die tauben Finger: hast du Probleme mit den Halswirbeln oder Muskelverspannumngen im Schulter-Nackenbereich?

----------


## romi

Hallo Christiane,
erstmal Danke für die beruhigenden Worte. 
Also die Narbe an sich sieht perfekt aus, wer nicht weiss dass da eine ist dem fällt sie nicht mal auf.
Auffällig geschwollen ist die Hand nie, ich habe eben immer nur dieses "geschwollene Gefühl" nach ein bisschen Belastung. Weiss nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. Handgelenk und Finger bewegen sich normal, nur dass ich den Druck im Gelenk spüre wenn ich die Hand nach vorne beuge. Stiche gibt's schon mal kurze und heftige inmitten der Narbe. 
Halswirbel-Probleme hatte ich eigentlich nie. Verspannungen im Genick und Rücken eigentlich sehr oft, wenn nicht sogar permanent. Tippst du darauf hin? Hätte das der Neurologe nicht feststellen müssen während des Nadel-EMG. Dieser Test ergab anscheihnend klar CTS und Ulnar rechts und harmloserer CTS links. 
Danke für die Hilfe 
Romi

----------


## Christiane

Hatte ich richtig getippt. Der Muskelhartspann kann schon mal die Armnerven ärgern, die Folge sind Taubheit oder ziehende Schmerzen. Sag das doch mal dem Chirurg oder Neurologen, damit sie das mal kontrollieren und ggf. eine adäquate Therapie einleiten. 
Das "geschwollene Gefühl" und der Druck beim Beugen könnte auf ein Ödem hindeuten - Ödeme müssen nicht unbedingt optisch sichtbar sein. Aus der Ferne ist das aber nur eine Vermutung, ich kann dich ja nicht sehen und anfassen. Aber auch das kann man überprüfen und therapieren.

----------


## romi

Danke Christiane, ich werde das mal beim Chirurgen ansprechen. Ich habe nie etwas drauf gegeben, aber mein Nacken knarzt und knackst schon lange. Ich denke zwar dass es "nur" erste Verschleisserscheinungen sind, aber ich könnte wirklich mal danach sehen lassen. Das wäre ja ein Ding, wenn die mich zweimal umsonst operiert haben ziehe ich dem Chirurgen nachträglich die Löffel lang :-)

----------


## baesle

Hallo, ich habe eben deinen Bericht gelesen und wollte dir kurz schreiben da ich auch die gleichen ops hatte nur muss ich dir sagen nach der sulcus op hatte ich im ellenbogen gar keine schmerzen und probleme mehr. aber meine probs an der hand hatte ich noch dann wurde mir im gelenk ein ganglion entfernt und der schmerznerv durchtrennt damit ich keine schmerzen mehr habe, was ich aber trotzdem hab. nacht schliefen auch immer die hände ein und jetzt hatte ich vor drei wochen cts op. nun arbeite ich seit montag wieder (erzieherin) und muss sagen nach der op hatte ich immer schmerzen deshalb kannich dich gut verstehen das du dir sorgen machst. ich lebe zwar seit 6 jahren mit starken schmerzen in der re hand aber man gewöhnt sich nie dran. jetzt hab ich gestern festgestellt das ich unterhalb meiner narbe so einen kleinen knubbel habe wollte mal anfragen ob es dir auch so geht das du da eine art schwellung hattest. bin ein bisschen beunruigt. vielleichtr kannm an sich gegenseitig ein bisschen austauschen und unterstützen. lieben gruß und gute besserung

----------


## mäusel

Hallo,
ich melde mich hier zu Wort, da ich auch unter Karpaltunnelsyndrom leide bzw. gelitten habe. Vielleicht lesen das hier ja einige und ich kann wirklich weiter helfen. Also, seit Geburt meiner Tochter habe ich mehr oder auch mal weniger mit den Schmerzen, die aus dem CTS folgen, zu kämpfen (seit 3 Jahren). In letzter wurde es aber zunehmend stärker. Beim Feststellen des CTS riet mir der Arzt, umgehend eine OP durchführen zu lassen. Nee, das wollte ich nicht. Nicht, ohne alles andere unversucht zu lassen. Aber die Schmerzen der letzten Zeit führten sogar soweit, dass ich in meinem Beruf immer stärker eingeschränkt wurde. Als Lehrerin konnte ich kaum einen Satz mehr an die Tafel schreiben. Stift halten fiel mir schwer, es tat höllisch weh. Ein eOP schien fast unvermeidbar. Im Internet fand ich die Lösung: C-Trac!!! C-Trac ist eine Art Handpumpe. Die zu behandelnd Hand wird in eine leicht flexible Manschette gelegt. Mittels eines Luftbeutels, der innen befestigt ist und per HAndpumpe aufgepumpt wird, wird die Hand fest in die Manschette gepresst. Dadurch wird in 2- 6 wöchiger Dauer (3x täglich für 5 Min.) der Tunnel, der die Nerven einklemmt, geweitet. Der Preis ist allerdings abschreckend: Ca. 350 Euro mit allem drum und dran. Ich habs aber gemacht, weil ich absolut die OP vermeiden wollte. Und ich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich war sehr skeptisch, ob das hilft. Aber ich benutze es nun 4 Wochen und ich bin fast beschwerdefrei. Super! Kann Schreiben ohne Schmerzen, Zähneputzen ohne Schmerzen, die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung! Und vor allem KEINE OP!!!
Wer weitere Infos braucht, der melde sich einfach.
LG und gute Besserung!

----------


## Tatjana

Hallo Mäusel, 
Dein Beitrag hat mich sehr berührt, da ich auch ein kleines Kind habe und die Operation vermeiden möchte. Dürfte ich Dich mal anrufen? Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum C-Trac. Wenn ja, schicke mir bitte per sms deine Tel.Nr. und ich rufe Dich an. Meine Handy Nr: *gelöscht* Vielen Dank! Tatjana    

> Hallo,
> ich melde mich hier zu Wort, da ich auch unter Karpaltunnelsyndrom leide bzw. gelitten habe. Vielleicht lesen das hier ja einige und ich kann wirklich weiter helfen. Also, seit Geburt meiner Tochter habe ich mehr oder auch mal weniger mit den Schmerzen, die aus dem CTS folgen, zu kämpfen (seit 3 Jahren). In letzter wurde es aber zunehmend stärker. Beim Feststellen des CTS riet mir der Arzt, umgehend eine OP durchführen zu lassen. Nee, das wollte ich nicht. Nicht, ohne alles andere unversucht zu lassen. Aber die Schmerzen der letzten Zeit führten sogar soweit, dass ich in meinem Beruf immer stärker eingeschränkt wurde. Als Lehrerin konnte ich kaum einen Satz mehr an die Tafel schreiben. Stift halten fiel mir schwer, es tat höllisch weh. Ein eOP schien fast unvermeidbar. Im Internet fand ich die Lösung: C-Trac!!! C-Trac ist eine Art Handpumpe. Die zu behandelnd Hand wird in eine leicht flexible Manschette gelegt. Mittels eines Luftbeutels, der innen befestigt ist und per HAndpumpe aufgepumpt wird, wird die Hand fest in die Manschette gepresst. Dadurch wird in 2- 6 wöchiger Dauer (3x täglich für 5 Min.) der Tunnel, der die Nerven einklemmt, geweitet. Der Preis ist allerdings abschreckend: Ca. 350 Euro mit allem drum und dran. Ich habs aber gemacht, weil ich absolut die OP vermeiden wollte. Und ich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich war sehr skeptisch, ob das hilft. Aber ich benutze es nun 4 Wochen und ich bin fast beschwerdefrei. Super! Kann Schreiben ohne Schmerzen, Zähneputzen ohne Schmerzen, die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung! Und vor allem KEINE OP!!!
> Wer weitere Infos braucht, der melde sich einfach.
> LG und gute Besserung!

----------

